# PREDATOR HEAVEN



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*LAST NIGHT THE CHICKENS WE'RE MAKING A FUSS AROUND 11:30 PM-I SHINED THE RED LIGHT OVER BY THE PEN AND THIS MASKED BANDIT WAS MAKING A VISIT FOR CHICKEN DINNER INSTEAD HIS ORDER WAS FILLED WITH TWO 17WSM WINCHERSTER 25 GR LEAD LUNCH---------HE ENJOYED HIS LUNCH---WASN'T EITHER OF THE TWO I RELEASED EARLIER THIS PAST MONTH--------SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, a good size for sure, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That'll learn em. Don't mess with the Swampbuck. And deffinately don't mess with his chickens.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good job, you'll still have your eggs for breakfast!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Skip. I take it you don't have any issues with the 17wsm 25gr as talked about in Glens write-up ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's that.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WELL I PUT A NEW HAMMER SPRING IN THE T/C BECAUSE I DID HAVE SOME MISS FIRES BEFORE NO PROBLEMS NOW---AND SHE'LL SHOOT 1/4 INCH AT 50 YDS---I HAD A 24" BARREL MADE FOR THE T/C BY MGM AND LOVE IT ------I ALSO HAVE A CASE OF FED'S 20 GR FOR IT NOW TOO-----GOING TO GIVE THEM A TRY LATER------------SB*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

another masked marauder bites the dust.............. :huntingrifle:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Have to take out the raccoons that are trying to eat the chickens. I have a lot of squirrels that are eating my tomatoes and I really wish that I could shoot them, but I'm in the city.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice job skip and that 17 of your is a shooter for shure


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Jonbnks said:


> Have to take out the raccoons that are trying to eat the chickens. I have a lot of squirrels that are eating my tomatoes and I really wish that I could shoot them, but I'm in the city.


small cage trap and peanuts and move their lousy tree rat ass to a city park several mile away.....check your game laws, we can only move them 5 miles in Colorado.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Squirrel Season started 6/01/2015.

Daily bag limit of 5, possession limit of 20.

I caught my first garden raiding, tomato stealing squirrel today. Small cage trap under the tomatoes, using mixed nuts. The trigger pan is set to far back in the trap, so I put several long sticks over the trigger and towards the cage entrance. Squirrel steps on the sticks while reaching for the nuts. We have so many squirrels, I might meet that limit of 20 in a week or less if I use both cages.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Ours is in Sept. Sucks cause they are tasty little buggers!


----------

